# Zaragoza Spain Ag Equipment show. April 5-9, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

European walking tractors will be featured as well as lots of other equipment. Here is a link:

http://www.feriazaragoza.com/web/home/home_certamen.asp?idioma=in&id=10


----------

